# Crossing over... from Cigars.



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I know several of you guys are cigar smokers, so I'd like to get some advice.

The last time I smoked a pipe was about 15yrs ago, and I'm sure I didn't do it right. I was a kid (23 or so), there was no internet, and I was fumbling through on my own with "figuring it out". That said, I have 2 pipes from said venture... a corn cob that's never been smoked, and a briar (i think...). 

Question:

I smoke cigars regularly (3-4 times a week), and enjoy a medium-full bodied cigar. Having said that, what would you recommend in the pipe neighborhood that would be similar? Right now, I don't have a huge interest in "flavored" tobaccos, just looking for a nice smooth smoke.


Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Medium to full 3 to 4 times a week? Hmm royal yatch or my mixture 695 both are dunhil my opinion.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I always recommend newbies start off with a ribbon cut, english/balkan style blend. As your palate switches from cigars to pipe tobacco (which can take some time), theses are the easiest to detect flavors/aromas. Some recommendations:

GL Pease: Meridian, Westminster, Charing Cross
Cornell and Diehl: Rajah's Court
McClelland: Oriental No. 14, 3 Oaks Series, 
Dunhill: Standard Mixture Medium, London Mixture, 965


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! Keep'em coming... I'm making a list.

Just ordered (per you first 2 responders...) Dunhill London Mixture and Royal Yacht!

I'm going to work my way down the list and see what I like!!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

By the way, I find that retrohaling is even more important to enjoying pipe tobacco than cigars. If you're not familiar, here is a helpful video:
How to Retrohale Cigar Smoke - YouTube


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Thank you, Chrono! I retro my cigars regularly (almost every draw by habit now). I remember when I first started doing it... It was like a whole new world.

And, thank you for your suggestions of baccy! I will post some results here when I get them in and have a chance to burn a bowl or 2.

Other tobaccos?? What say you?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Many of the dunhil blends would probably suit your palet. Hearth and home makes some blends that are said to mimick these traditional English blends but not replace them. I believe ambassador blend and armada come to mind and these can be had for a deal 14.95 for 8 oz at pipe and cigars I believe. If your palet adjusts to lighter tobaccos I might suggest like a frog Morton which is one of my favorites. Many of the Dunhil blends hit on the nic if you like that nightcap is good one for full flavor and nic. Early morning pipe by them is probably one of my favorite tobaccos for the morning I believe the one that hearth and home makes is called day break. Def check those all out if you like. Personally after switching my palet adjusted rather quickly I actually stopped smoking cigars and never went back. It's different though.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> Personally after switching my palet adjusted rather quickly I actually stopped smoking cigars and never went back. It's different though.


Interesting... What do you enjoy about the pipe that made you step away from cigars?


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

jheiliger said:


> Interesting... What do you enjoy about the pipe that made you step away from cigars?


Pipe tobacco has much greater nuance and variety of flavors/aromas than cigars (in my humble opinion). Once I found the blends that suit my tastes (i.e. english/balkan blends) and got down my techinique of packing/lighting/smoking properly, cigars became little more than the occasional change of pace. Much of it also has to do with the ritual of pipe smoking. You have to pick your blend, then the pipe, portion it out, work your fingers through it, pack, etc. Not to mention the pipes, of course! The same blend will be different in different pipes, and sometimes a particular pipe/blend will compliment eachother in an almost magical way, resulting in some pretty awesome smokes. The cigar you enjoy eventually is gone. The pipes become cherished friends that last a lifetime if properly cared for. That's not to say it's better (eh, screw that - it's better than cigars), but it is a whole different world. It may not be for you, but if you take to it I suspect you'll find yourself reaching less and less for your stogies.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Ditto what Dave said - I rarely have a cigar now that I took up the pipe, although I do still enjoy them. It is simply more relaxing for me.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

ChronoB said:


> Pipe tobacco has much greater nuance and variety of flavors/aromas than cigars (in my humble opinion). Once I found the blends that suit my tastes (i.e. english/balkan blends) and got down my techinique of packing/lighting/smoking properly, cigars became little more than the occasional change of pace. Much of it also has to do with the ritual of pipe smoking. You have to pick your blend, then the pipe, portion it out, work your fingers through it, pack, etc. Not to mention the pipes, of course! The same blend will be different in different pipes, and sometimes a particular pipe/blend will compliment eachother in an almost magical way, resulting in some pretty awesome smokes. The cigar you enjoy eventually is gone. The pipes become cherished friends that last a lifetime if properly cared for. That's not to say it's better (eh, screw that - it's better than cigars), but it is a whole different world. It may not be for you, but if you take to it I suspect you'll find yourself reaching less and less for your stogies.


Well said. Couldn't have out it better myself. There is something about it. Even when I stopped smoking tobacco altogether for a while it never stopped calling my name. I came back and am here now. Cigars start and end the same. The feeling when I remove my treasured friend (pipe) from my bag and decide what and how to smoke it. It's all about the journey, the nuances, almost ritualistic if you will. And when it's over you still have your friend back in the bag waiting for the next adventure. It's as close to magic as it gets.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome, Joe! I'm a dual sloper as well. I recommend latakia and lots of it!  Lat blends were by far my favorite when I started on pipe and are still my preference, though I have begun enjoying other styles more. For me straight/heavy Virginia blends took some getting used to and VAPers took even more. Not that they aren't good, they just took some adjustment.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

My favorite type of pipe tobacco are Virginias. Mildly sweet, strong in vitamin N, and just good, rich, straight tobacco flavor.

That being said, my favorite blend isn't a VA, it's Gawith, Hoggarth, and Co. Bob's Chocolate Flake. It's a rich, strong tobacco, with just enough chocolate and cocoa topping to be smelled/tasted if smoked slowly and retrohaled, and it has a wee bit of latakia (like 8%), just enough to not make it a latakia blend, but rather the latakia is sortta a condiment. I love the stuff.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Welcome, Joe! I'm a dual sloper as well. I recommend latakia and lots of it!  Lat blends were by far my favorite when I started on pipe and are still my preference, though I have begun enjoying other styles more. For me straight/heavy Virginia blends took some getting used to and VAPers took even more. Not that they aren't good, they just took some adjustment.


Thanks Josh! Are there certain lat blends you would recommend?


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

El wedo del milagro said:


> My favorite type of pipe tobacco are Virginias. Mildly sweet, strong in vitamin N, and just good, rich, straight tobacco flavor.
> 
> That being said, my favorite blend isn't a VA, it's Gawith, Hoggarth, and Co. Bob's Chocolate Flake. It's a rich, strong tobacco, with just enough chocolate and cocoa topping to be smelled/tasted if smoked slowly and retrohaled, and it has a wee bit of latakia (like 8%), just enough to not make it a latakia blend, but rather the latakia is sortta a condiment. I love the stuff.


Thanks Mark! What Virginia blends are your favorites??


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Double post


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

jheiliger said:


> Thanks Josh! Are there certain lat blends you would recommend?


*Frog Morton*
Frog Morton Across the Pond
Peter Stokkebye Proper English
McClelland Blue Mountain
*Balkan Sasieni
Samuel Gawith Commonwealth
Esoterica Penzance*

Can you tell I love latakia? :lol: In my opinion you can't go wrong with any of those, but the bold are my favorites.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

ChronoB said:


> Pipe tobacco has much greater nuance and variety of flavors/aromas than cigars (in my humble opinion). Once I found the blends that suit my tastes (i.e. english/balkan blends) and got down my techinique of packing/lighting/smoking properly, cigars became little more than the occasional change of pace. Much of it also has to do with the ritual of pipe smoking. You have to pick your blend, then the pipe, portion it out, work your fingers through it, pack, etc. Not to mention the pipes, of course! The same blend will be different in different pipes, and sometimes a particular pipe/blend will compliment eachother in an almost magical way, resulting in some pretty awesome smokes. The cigar you enjoy eventually is gone. The pipes become cherished friends that last a lifetime if properly cared for. That's not to say it's better (eh, screw that - it's better than cigars), but it is a whole different world. It may not be for you, but if you take to it I suspect you'll find yourself reaching less and less for your stogies.


This is a fantastic post... Thank you!


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

ChronoB said:


> Pipe tobacco has much greater nuance and variety of flavors/aromas than cigars (in my humble opinion). Once I found the blends that suit my tastes (i.e. english/balkan blends) and got down my techinique of packing/lighting/smoking properly, cigars became little more than the occasional change of pace. Much of it also has to do with the ritual of pipe smoking. You have to pick your blend, then the pipe, portion it out, work your fingers through it, pack, etc. Not to mention the pipes, of course! The same blend will be different in different pipes, and sometimes a particular pipe/blend will compliment eachother in an almost magical way, resulting in some pretty awesome smokes. The cigar you enjoy eventually is gone. The pipes become cherished friends that last a lifetime if properly cared for. That's not to say it's better (eh, screw that - it's better than cigars), but it is a whole different world. It may not be for you, but if you take to it I suspect you'll find yourself reaching less and less for your stogies.


Again, this. I was an occasional cigar smoker and I had never touched a pipe. Wow, talk about a slippery slope. My first pipe was a cheapo Chinese wooden pipe. Bought it with a pouch of Half and Half and it was all downhill from there. Hearth and Home has appealed to my tastes and my wallet. For the price of cheapo aromatics you can have a good quality smoke. But yeah, Dunhill blends like RY (only one I've tried) and the H&H blends. Stogie from them is a good one. Not really like a cigar but a good blend on it's own. Plus their 20% off this month means an 8 oz tin for 12 bucks. Can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I also enjoy cigars, usually on the weekend and also on the medium - full side.

The pipe tobacco that most satisfies my cigar side is Fillmore. But I don't mean to imply it is a blend that is cigar-like. 
If that makes sense :dunno:


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

A few months ago, I started on Dunhill 965. I then scored a couple tins of SG Full Virginia. It's gone down hill from there.

I've found I enjoy English blends and Virginia blends. I have at least 3 pounds of tobacco now.

Oh, and 965 is still my go to smoke.

Couch


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

jheiliger said:


> Thanks Mark! What Virginia blends are your favorites??


All time favorite is Hamborger Veermaster. Suposedly it is very much like what sailors smoked a couple hundred years ago. If so, who cares if they were scratching the fleas in their beards, and slowly dieing of syphilis, they had it good!

Full Virginia Flake is really good too. Any quality VA, especially with a few years of age, is gonna be awsome. VA's are like good cigars... if they taste good to start with, age just makes 'em better.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll back up ChronoB's recommendation of English/Balkans; I'd hold off on trying straight Virginias. For one thing, coming from cigars, you're liable to fry your tongue out of your head if you smoke Virginias at first. For another, maybe it's just me, because they don't taste at all the same, but there's something similar to me in the flavor profile of Orientals (found in Balkans) and maduro wrappers.

One thing I'll throw in as a caution: don't try to compare cigars and pipes, and don't try to find the flavors you find in one in the other. In addition, here's a certain feel to cigar smoke that, frankly, a pipe just can't duplicate. And as far as I'm concerned, _your_ "leather" tastes more leathery than _our_ "leather"...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> One thing I'll throw in as a caution: *don't try to compare cigars and pipes*, and don't try to find the flavors you find in one in the other.


I am beginning to gravitate toward recommending "easy", as opposed to "similar", for cigar smokers finding their way into the pipe game. Perhaps it's the orientals, perhaps the smoked oriental Latakia, maybe the sweet Virginias, but English ribbons are not always easy to handle in a pipe. I'd suggest trying some Prince Albert or Carter Hall, with perhaps a bit of Irish Flake or rope/twist mixed in to provide some umbladee to the proceedings. As your technique improves, moving up to straight Irish Flake would provide a more cigar-like Vitamin N boost.

Royal Yacht, with its burley content, burns a little cooler and drier than most English blends and has an adequate nicotine component, so I'll second that for sure. :tu I'd also throw in some Kendal's Kentucky as a good try for a cigar smoker.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Joe - I came from cigars myself.

I know you've gotten a bazillion recommendations already, but I'll throw mine in too:

There's a learning curve to smoking a pipe, much steeper than cigars. I recommend starting with a pouch of Prince Albert. As a smoker of full bodied cigars, PA is going to taste very mild to you....maybe even bland. The point here isn't that PA is the end-all-be-all flavorwise, but that it is one of the newbie friendliest and easiest to smoke pipe tobaccos out there. Easy to pack, easy to light, easy to keep lit, easy to smoke.

Next, something you're more likely to really enjoy:

Dunhill Royal Yacht - a little sweet

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - rich and earthy, heavy latakia with a little cigar leaf blended in. This is one of the best "transitional" tobaccos out there for cigar smokers looking into pipes. I've kinda moved beyond this one (I find it a little boring now), but Billy Budd was truly a watershed tobacco for me, the one that really pushed me into pipes.

GL Pease Jackknife Ready Rubbed is one you might enjoy as well. This tobacco also comes as a plug (which would not be particularly newbie friendly), so pay attention when ordering that you get 'ready rub' and not 'plug.'

Of course, be sure to order the Tobacco of the Month, and review it along with everyone else! :thumb: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...319851-tobacco-month-poll-january-2013-a.html

And there's always the Newbie Sampler Trade!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

WOW! I just want to say thank you to each of you for your contributions here. It means a lot to me to find so many helpful BOTL on this side of the fence... Your recommendations are super helpful!

A list of tobacco:

GL Pease: Meridian, Westminster, Charing Cross, Fillmore, Jackknife (Ready Rubbed)
Cornell and Diehl: Rajah's Court, Billy Budd, 
McClelland: Oriental No. 14, 3 Oaks Series, Frog Morton, FM Across the Pond, Blue Mountain
Dunhill: Royan Yacht, Nightcap, Standard Mixture Medium, London Mixture, 965 
Hearth & Home: Ambassador blend, Armada blend, Day Break
Gawith, Hoggarth, and Co: Bob's Chocolate Flake, Kendal's Kentucky
Peter Stokkebye: Proper English
Balkan Sasieni
Samuel Gawith: Commonwealth, Full Virginia Flake
Esoterica: Penzance
Dan: Hamborger Veermaster
Prince Albert

I have ordered some Dunhill Royal Yacht and some London Mixture. I will go pick up some Prince Albert today, and take a trip to my local B&M to see if I can find any of these local in bulk.

Did I forget anything?

Oh... Here's my old pipe! The only mark on it says "italy" on the bottom.










I also have a Cob (MM) that has never been smoked.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

The sickness begins. :tsk: Level II TAD. The prognosis is not good. Can PAD be far behind?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

freestoke said:


> The sickness begins. :tsk: Level II TAD. The prognosis is not good. Can PAD be far behind?


The doc says no! It's rapidly approaching.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

freestoke said:


> The sickness begins. :tsk: Level II TAD. The prognosis is not good. Can PAD be far behind?





Dr. Plume said:


> The doc says no! It's rapidly approaching.


You two... are not funny! Although... I have a slight twitch in my upper lip.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jheiliger said:


> You two... are not funny!


:shock: Okay, Dr. DeathPlume, cut it out. :sl


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

freestoke said:


> :shock: Okay, Dr. DeathPlume, cut it out. :sl


Haha very funny.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Try Everything. Preferences don't necessarily transfer from one tobacco format to another, so if you only limit yourself to what pipe tobacco closely resembles a cigar you're missing out on a lot of great stuff. 

Don't be afraid to throw an aromatic in the mix too, I know cigar guys think flavored cigars are for housewives and frat boys but most pipe smokers have facial hair and a perpetual scowl so we're secure enough to smoke something that smells like a christmas cookie if we want too.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Commander Quan said:


> Try Everything. Preferences don't necessarily transfer from one tobacco format to another, so if you only limit yourself to what pipe tobacco closely resembles a cigar you're missing out on a lot of great stuff.


I also recognize this as great advice... I took this approach with cigars, and it has served me well! Point taken.

Joe


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> I know cigar guys think flavored cigars are for housewives and frat boys but most pipe smokers have facial hair and a perpetual scowl so we're secure enough to smoke something that smells like a christmas cookie if we want too.


Damn straight.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

floogy said:


> Plus their 20% off this month means an 8 oz tin for 12 bucks. Can't beat that with a stick.


Who has this kind of sale on right now?? My TAD is setting in...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Pipes and cigars on the Hearth and home series


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Cigars, Pipes, Pipe Tobacco, and Smoking Accessories at PipesandCigars.com
Great deaelr apparently you should get everything there and qualify for free shipping at least that is what we try and do.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Joe, I'm just seeing this thread. Our next smoke needs to be a pipe herf and I can give you a few samples to try and give you my two cents on some blends. ipe:


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Matt!

I'd love that! Maybe you can learn me a thing or 2.

I've got something for you too.

Maybe first or second week in January??

Hope you have a merry Christmas,
Joe


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

My first bowl... This is a great tobacco. Really enjoying it.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Thank you again for all your suggestions!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Late in on this as well...

Welcome to the *Pipe Side* Joe!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Royal Yacht is indeed good stuff. Congrats!



....and so it begins......:heh:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Forty-three posts above me, and none, NOT ONE, mentioning 1792 Flake!?! Egads - y'all trying to shelter the boy?

Joe, you're in very good hands here and the recommendations you've received are spot on. This time last year I was still a minimum one, but usually two or more, cigars per day smoker, favoring fuller flavored/fuller strength cigars. After many months of trying various pipe tobaccos and pipes, I finally got it. While I still FEEL like a cigar smoker, I'm afraid I am now usually disappointed with almost every cigar I start (excluding Tatuaje Cojonus and AF Anejos!). Oh, they still start out nice enough, but about 1/3 of the way in I find myself wishing I had one of my pipes and a bowl or two of my go-to tobaccos. I _may_ have purchased my last box of cigars this Christmas, and my 120-quart coolidor is getting emptier by the week.

So, be warned - while I am thrilled to now be a dedicated pipe smoker (1792 Flake, Royal Yacht, Irish Flake, Kendal Kentucky are my current favorites), starting to say goodbye to the cigars is something I could NEVER have seen coming.

One added plus: as we would readily admit, the banter on the pipe side of puff is far more intelligent and enlightening. :biggrin:

Got a pound of the 1792 Flake coming in next week - hope your addy is posted!

BTW - where "outside Houston"? I'm an old Deer Park boy...


----------



## JeffNYC (Oct 9, 2009)

I just started pipe smoking myself (and may never have another cigar...). Dunhill London Mixture, Nightcap, 965, Royal Yacht are all very good. I was really impressed with Petersen Irish Flake the other day. And Escudo. And Davidoff Flake Medallions. And Esoterica Stonehaven... Only one that I'm not sure about yet is McClelland Blackwoods (seems to bite a lot, smells like sweet ketchup)...


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> Forty-three posts above me, and none, NOT ONE, mentioning 1792 Flake!?! Egads - y'all trying to shelter the boy?
> 
> Joe, you're in very good hands here and the recommendations you've received are spot on. This time last year I was still a minimum one, but usually two or more, cigars per day smoker, favoring fuller flavored/fuller strength cigars. After many months of trying various pipe tobaccos and pipes, I finally got it. While I still FEEL like a cigar smoker, I'm afraid I am now usually disappointed with almost every cigar I start (excluding Tatuaje Cojonus and AF Anejos!). Oh, they still start out nice enough, but about 1/3 of the way in I find myself wishing I had one of my pipes and a bowl or two of my go-to tobaccos. I _may_ have purchased my last box of cigars this Christmas, and my 120-quart coolidor is getting emptier by the week.
> 
> ...


Hey Terry!

I have a BUNCH of really nice cigars! And am excited about learning from the pipe guys here... I'm not at a point yet (obviously) where I'm gonna run out and sell my cigar stash, but I am really excited about what I'm experiencing with the pipe.

I live in Katy in West Houston... been here about 15yrs. I grew up in the inner city in North Side in Lindale Park (Jeff Davis HS). I moved to Katy after my wife and I graduated from college.

Haven't heard anyone talk about the 1792 Flake yet. What's it like?

Thanks for the offer to send some to try! I'll give it a go, and thank you for your generosity...

Joe


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

What it's like....... Imagine Santa dropped a lump of coal in your pipe.... And you proceeded to smoke it....... Jk..... Rather strong va with a special topping.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

A far more accurate opinion of 1792 Flake (from Brian aka DesertLifter):

"It's a bit glorious. More than a bit stout. Not for everyone, but rewards its acolytes well."

For some colorful descriptions of the experience, I suggest you visit Samuel Gawith - 1792 Flake pipe tobacco reviews - a very good read, those.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> A far more accurate opinion of 1792 Flake (from Brian aka DesertLifter):
> 
> "It's a bit glorious. More than a bit stout. Not for everyone, but rewards its acolytes well."
> 
> For some colorful descriptions of the experience, I suggest you visit Samuel Gawith - 1792 Flake pipe tobacco reviews - a very good read, those.


Aw shucks sir, you flatter me!

I like this one from tobacco reviews:

"Smells like coalminers' armpits and tastes even better." (four stars)


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> Forty-three posts above me, and none, NOT ONE, mentioning 1792 Flake!?!


Yeah, what took you so long Terry? :mrgreen:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Aw shucks sir, you flatter me!
> 
> I like this one from tobacco reviews:
> 
> "Smells like coalminers' armpits and tastes even better." (four stars)


If I hadn't just smacked you with RG you'd get RG for that! Somebody help me out, please.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Forty-three posts above me, and none, NOT ONE, mentioning 1792 Flake!?!


I'm surprised you brought it up, Terry, since you don't mention having (or EVER having had) any 1792, not even of any kind, on your tobaccocellar page. Never having smoked it yourself, I'm a bit confused by your apparent enthusiasm for this tobacco. :ask: I don't recall you ever saying anything about it before. :dunno:

Putting the FourDot pot to work again filled with Carter Hall. I feel a little wimpy, nicotine-wise tonight -- but that may change shortly. This bowl is almost over. p


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

JeffNYC said:


> Only one that I'm not sure about yet is McClelland Blackwoods (seems to bite a lot, smells like sweet ketchup)...


Yeah, McClelland Virginias can be a bit rough when they're young. If you can find a tin five or six years old, though, it's pure nirvana!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, McClelland Virginias can be a bit rough when they're young. If you can find a tin five or six years old, though, it's pure nirvana!


Which reminds me I am going to smoke that sample you gave me as a celebration smoke for my new meer.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, McClelland Virginias can be a bit rough when they're young. If you can find a tin five or six years old, though, it's pure nirvana!


Perhaps that's the problem with mine - it's only about a year old. I can't smoke it, as it bites something fierce. Love the ketchupy-BBQey smell of the flakes, though.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I really like young mcCelland vas I smoke them very gingerly but I think they are sharper and tangier than their aged counterparts. And I still don't get a ketchup smell. Only raisins. Puzzling.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Welcome, Joe! I'm a dual sloper as well. I recommend latakia and lots of it!  Lat blends were by far my favorite when I started on pipe and are still my preference, though I have begun enjoying other styles more. For me straight/heavy Virginia blends took some getting used to and VAPers took even more. Not that they aren't good, they just took some adjustment.


I started off the same way Josh, but have actually gone more towards Va and VaPers now. Latakia is still preferred, but aged Va/VaPer is the way to go. Just like with cigars, purchase some to smoke now and some to age. It's just easier to age baccy, and a lot less work. Enjoy the slope, just be careful as it is a bit steeper over here


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

try virginia woods it's very good and doesn't bite. i have a tin thats about two years old and its great


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> Enjoy the slope, just be careful as it is a bit steeper over here


Is this possible?? Now I'm scared... =)


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> Enjoy the slope, just be careful as it is a bit steeper over here





jheiliger said:


> Is this possible?? Now I'm scared... =)


:nod: Yep! So many different baccies and so many different pipes...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> :nod: Yep! So many different baccies and so many different pipes...


and tons more enablers


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> and tons more enablers


:dunno: :laugh:


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

Another one to add to your list is Mac Baren Old Dark Fired. To me, it reminds me more of cigar smoke than any other pipe tobacco I've tried.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

At the last minute last night I decided to enjoy a cigar - a Diesel Shorty Grind - while I cleaned up the last few days of pipes that had been neglected. Okay, six pipes needed cleaning. Anyway, after cleaning up the pipes I still had about half the cigar to go. Nope - a little to harsh, a little too bitter - tossed it.

Man, I'm screwed. I'm still bidding on cigars on cbid (?), all the while not liking almost ANY cigar I smoke!

*YOU GUYS DID THIS TO ME!*


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

If it takes putting up with your 1792 addicts club then I for one am glad it happened.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> At the last minute last night I decided to enjoy a cigar - a Diesel Shorty Grind - while I cleaned up the last few days of pipes that had been neglected. Okay, six pipes needed cleaning. Anyway, after cleaning up the pipes I still had about half the cigar to go. Nope - a little to harsh, a little too bitter - tossed it.
> 
> Man, I'm screwed. I'm still bidding on cigars on cbid (?), all the while not liking almost ANY cigar I smoke!
> 
> *YOU GUYS DID THIS TO ME!*


So, is that what happens with most guys that become mostly pipers? The tobacco is smoother and easier to smoke (combined with the ritual of the pipe...), so you find yourself going to the pipe more and more?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

jheiliger said:


> So, is that what happens with most guys that become mostly pipers? The tobacco is smoother and easier to smoke (combined with the ritual of the pipe...), so you find yourself going to the pipe more and more?


I don't know about easier to smoke (what could be easier than a cigar?), but to me obviously more consistently BETTER FLAVOR. Once you find "your" tobaccos, then it's just a matter of trying not to break the bank in attempted PAD appeasement.

That's the tricky part, I'm learning...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

jheiliger said:


> So, is that what happens with most guys that become mostly pipers? The tobacco is smoother and easier to smoke (combined with the ritual of the pipe...), so you find yourself going to the pipe more and more?


To the point that I rarely reach to the humis at all. What I am really noticing is that the more subtle flavors of pipe smoking are leading me to different cigars. I used to really like stronger stuff - lots of Nicaraguan and stouter smokes. Since I really started hitting the pipe, I don't care for those as much.

BTW, have you had a look at the snuff thread? :evil:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Desertlifter said:


> BTW, have you had a look at the snuff thread? :evil:


This is cruelty.

_All human evil comes from a single cause, man's inability to sit still in a room. 
__ -- Blaise Pascal _


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> This is cruelty.
> 
> _All human evil comes from a single cause, man's inability to sit still in a room.
> __ -- Blaise Pascal _


I'm from the government, and I'm here to help!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

How long have you had that tobacco?

- About three or four seasons

- I'll bomb the h%*& <ahem> I mean, send you some if you want.

Let me see your identification

- You dont need to see his identification.....

I don't need to see his identification

- This is indeed the tobacco you're looking for......

This is the tobacco I'm looking for

- You will give me your mailing address......

I'll give you my address.

- Welcome to the Pipe side....

Move along, move along!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Okay... Compiling a list here. 


Balkan: Sasieni
Cornell and Diehl: Rajah's Court, Billy Budd
Dan: Hamborger Veermaster
Davidoff: Flake Medallions 
Dunhill: Royal Yacht, Standard Mixture Medium, London Mixture, 965, Night Cap
Esoterica: Penzance, Stonehaven
Escudo
Gawith, Hoggarth, and Co.: Bob's Chocolate Flake, Kendal Kentucky
GL Pease: Meridian, Westminster, Charing Cross, Fillmore, Jackknife
Mac Baren: Old Dark Fired
McClelland: Oriental No. 14, 3 Oaks Series, Frog Morton, Frog Morton Across the Pond, Blue Mountain
Peter Stokkebye: Proper English
Peterson: Irish Flake
Sam Gawith - Full Virginia, 1792 Flake, Commonwealth


Did I miss anything?? You guys are awesome!


Joe


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, crossing over from cigars, you almost _have_ to try a rope, just so you can keep using your cutter!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Well, crossing over from cigars, you almost _have_ to try a rope, just so you can keep using your cutter!


:biglaugh:


----------



## smellyfeet (Dec 11, 2005)

I have used a cigar, i grounded it and stuffed it into my corncob pipe, it wasn't bad. I know it sounds a bit sacrilegious but its worth a try, maybe mix it with some pipe tobacco. Maybe some other pipe smokers have tried this, they can share their experiences.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

smellyfeet said:


> I have used a cigar, i grounded it and stuffed it into my corncob pipe, it wasn't bad. I know it sounds a bit sacrilegious but its worth a try, maybe mix it with some pipe tobacco. Maybe some other pipe smokers have tried this, they can share their experiences.


I haven't tried it before but they do make cigar leaf pipe tobaccos. I've just always found the good pipe tobaccos as much more complex than a cigar. I'm not sure if that is really true but that has been m perception 

I've heard a lot of good things about Billy Bud which has a cigar leaf blended into it.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I've shredded _premium _plugged cigars and piped them so as not waste good tobacco. If it's a yard gar, though, not worth it.


----------

